# Advice: OASIS Plus humidor placement



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello ladies and gents of PUFF - new member here and first post. I'm looking for some guidance from anyone that has some experience with the OASIS cigar products...


I recently purchased a large humidor, that stores 300 of the greatest items on earth. It being a potential heirloom, I am being very good about it and have spent some good money to ensure I do it as close to perfect that I can. I received the humidor on Friday and its been seasoning with BOVEDA 84s since - going the full 2 to 3 weeks. Have the required 25to1 pack ration going, so have 12 total in there. I also purchased a OASIS Cigar Plus electronic humidifier which I will use after the humidor is seasoned (2 to 3 weeks from now).


For further assistance, the humidor I bought is the Chancellor 300 made by Prestige Import Group - a quick Google search and it will pop right up. It has 3 level's of storage w/ 2 dividers in each level; bottom of humidor and 2 stackable trays above it.


This is my first large humidor so wanted some guidance on the following 2 items:


- Where would be the best location to keep the Oasis Plus (Top/middle/bottom and left/center/right)? I am thinking it should be the bottom towards either edge (left/right)...
- As far as filling it, any issue with fully packing it with cigars? The Oasis has a fan to circulate air so in my mind, not sure if the areas directly above the fan should stay clear so that air circulates?


I have looked all over the place for this info and don't seem to come across a solid answer... any and all help/suggestions are welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Welcome,,,
Your using Boveda and an Oasis? 
I'm a firm believer in overkill but that's a bit much I think.


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Welcome,,,
> Your using Boveda and an Oasis?
> I'm a firm believer in overkill but that's a bit much I think.


Sorry, clarification, I am currently ONLY seasoning the humidor with just the Boveda's. Once seasoned properly, I will begin to use the OASIS.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You can still use Bovedas and a 300 count humidor is a great size. Fill it 3/4 and you can put the Oasis anywhere you want...it's all about convenience. You're just moving air inside so it really doesn't matter location wise . What you want is stable RH and 4 Bovedas should do you just fine but understand that it might take a few weeks to stabilize the environment you're wanting...most of us like a 65% RH but as long as you don't go over 69 you'll be fine.


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

Cigary said:


> You can still use Bovedas and a 300 count humidor is a great size. Fill it 3/4 and you can put the Oasis anywhere you want...it's all about convenience. You're just moving air inside so it really doesn't matter location wise . What you want is stable RH and 4 Bovedas should do you just fine but understand that it might take a few weeks to stabilize the environment you're wanting...most of us like a 65% RH but as long as you don't go over 69 you'll be fine.


Thanks Cigary! I very much appreciate the input... I didn't think there would be an issue of where it goes but I was hoping others would have the same thought process.

As far as stabilizing the environment, that's step two for me after I finish seasoning, though living in Boston, most of the year is fairly dry (except summer - quite humid), and in the winter especially, might keep my humidor at 71%


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Prowlastudio said:


> Thanks Cigary! I very much appreciate the input... I didn't think there would be an issue of where it goes but I was hoping others would have the same thought process.
> 
> As far as stabilizing the environment, that's step two for me after I finish seasoning, though living in Boston, most of the year is fairly dry (except summer - quite humid), and in the winter especially, might keep my humidor at 71%


You might want to rethink the 71% RH....that's kinda flirting with issues. You can buy those styrofoam coolers and put cold paks inside and partition the cooler so it does't touch moisture. Using 65% Bovedas will stabilize your humidor inside while the cooler will be just right for temps. I lived in Boston for 5 years and I live in the Atlanta area now....and Boston is nothing like Atlanta humidity.


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

Cigary said:


> You might want to rethink the 71% RH....that's kinda flirting with issues. You can buy those styrofoam coolers and put cold paks inside and partition the cooler so it does't touch moisture. Using 65% Bovedas will stabilize your humidor inside while the cooler will be just right for temps. I lived in Boston for 5 years and I live in the Atlanta area now....and Boston is nothing like Atlanta humidity.


Hotlanta!! Man, Boston to Atlanta, great jump! I did the reverse but went Miami > Boston., though not too long from now, might be the reverse...

Appreciate the recommendation. My current small table top humidor (50 sticks size), I keep at 70/71 and like the way they are but will def. try a little less, maybe 68/69%. 65% is just a little too dry for me though.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Prowlastudio said:


> Hotlanta!! Man, Boston to Atlanta, great jump! I did the reverse but went Miami > Boston., though not too long from now, might be the reverse...
> 
> Appreciate the recommendation. My current small table top humidor (50 sticks size), I keep at 70/71 and like the way they are but will def. try a little less, maybe 68/69%. 65% is just a little too dry for me though.


I was a 70/70 guy myself many moons ago. Then i listened to these fine folks around here and switched to 65%. It was a huge improvement in flavor, and burn; but if you like em at 70/70 then smoke em how you like em.


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

Cigary said:


> You might want to rethink the 71% RH....that's kinda flirting with issues. You can buy those styrofoam coolers and put cold paks inside and partition the cooler so it does't touch moisture. Using 65% Bovedas will stabilize your humidor inside while the cooler will be just right for temps. I lived in Boston for 5 years and I live in the Atlanta area now....and Boston is nothing like Atlanta humidity.





ADRUNKK said:


> I was a 70/70 guy myself many moons ago. Then i listened to these fine folks around here and switched to 65%. It was a huge improvement in flavor, and burn; but if you like em at 70/70 then smoke em how you like em.


Hmmm, interesting. I'll be honest, I've never really thought of having a cigar around 65% and almost everywhere I've read, never mention keeping it that low. Definitely get RH's around 67, 68 and up... but def. up to trying it. I'll do this; with my new humidor, ill season to the RH I'm used to and when I transfer my current cigars out of my small one, i'll experiment with the 65%. Keep a few similar ones in there and try the difference from both humidors. I'll keep you guys posted... appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Prowlastudio said:


> Hmmm, interesting. I'll be honest, I've never really thought of having a cigar around 65% and almost everywhere I've read, never mention keeping it that low. Definitely get RH's around 67, 68 and up... but def. up to trying it. I'll do this; with my new humidor, ill season to the RH I'm used to and when I transfer my current cigars out of my small one, i'll experiment with the 65%. Keep a few similar ones in there and try the difference from both humidors. I'll keep you guys posted... appreciate the suggestions.


My guess is you'll be surprisingly happy with the results. For your own test, take a standard Tupperware that can hole something like 10 cigars. Put 10 cigars in there with a 65% boveda and leave it alone for 2 months. Proceed with your main humidor at 70/70. Then try a cigar out of each. If you taste more flavor out of the 70/70 cigars then you enjoy that more and leave your humi the way it is. If you find that you get more flavor out of the Tupperware cigars then maybe consider lowering your RH to 65 in your main humidor. It's a low cost, low repercussion test to see if you can benefit from a lower rh. All your out is the cost of one boveda pack as I'm sure you got some kind of Tupperware with a lid in the house.


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> My guess is you'll be surprisingly happy with the results. For your own test, take a standard Tupperware that can hole something like 10 cigars. Put 10 cigars in there with a 65% boveda and leave it alone for 2 months. Proceed with your main humidor at 70/70. Then try a cigar out of each. If you taste more flavor out of the 70/70 cigars then you enjoy that more and leave your humi the way it is. If you find that you get more flavor out of the Tupperware cigars then maybe consider lowering your RH to 65 in your main humidor. It's a low cost, low repercussion test to see if you can benefit from a lower rh. All your out is the cost of one boveda pack as I'm sure you got some kind of Tupperware with a lid in the house.


Simple enough! Will keep you posted!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Prowlastudio said:


> Simple enough! Will keep you posted!


It's great that your open minded enough to give it a try! Most folks will kick and scream, whine, cry, complain and bitch before they're willing to consider something different! Don't forget it will take 6-8 weeks to get a cigar from 70rh to 65rh, I think you will be surprised at the results!


----------



## Prowlastudio (Sep 27, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Prowlastudio said:
> 
> 
> > Simple enough! Will keep you posted!
> ...


Of course and i look forward to many more suggestions and learning new things on PUFF forum...

I consider myself a new-ish cigar lover. Although I've smoked for several years, these past 2 years is when I've REALLY begun to appreciate them and invest time and money on quality stuff... they do say with age comes wisdom (or something to that fact, lol)...


----------



## Denrooster (Jan 13, 2021)

Prowlastudio said:


> Of course and i look forward to many more suggestions and learning new things on PUFF forum...
> 
> I consider myself a new-ish cigar lover. Although I've smoked for several years, these past 2 years is when I've REALLY begun to appreciate them and invest time and money on quality stuff... they do say with age comes wisdom (or something to that fact, lol)...


How did it go?


----------

